# Equestrian College w/ entry level reining.



## imaREINER (Jun 25, 2008)

I plan on attending a college and riding on a IHSA team, however im really confused on finding a school worth the time, and that has a good Horse program as well as equine science program.

North central texas college is what im leaning toward however to ride reining you have to be an open reiner.

ive been training personal reining horses, but have not competed in reining or any nrha level shows.

does anyone have any suggestions on what schools to look at? or what to do!!

ive been riding for the past 17+ years and have grown up around danny lopez, teddy robinson & scotty wise. 

should i go work under someone? or school

i know for sure i want an education in horse science & showing but im so lost!!


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

Oh gosh, I'm having a few issues finding a good school myself. Although theres fewer choices if I want to stay in Canada.


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

hmm my university has english and all that stuff, I wonder if they have reining... 

hmm, football or reining..


----------



## imaREINER (Jun 25, 2008)

What school are you at?

Ive looked at 3 mostly, and that is William Woods, NCTC and CSU. 

However, I live in colorado now and im not wanting to stay here. Plus CSU offeres all the good things but is expensive in the area, esp for boarding 2 horses, i dont plan on paying over 1k a month on board alone, When i have them at home, however CSU is 4 hours away from "home".

Texas is looking good, because majority of my family is there, its where i plan to build my business and career, just need the right school.

I was also looking at Findlay Uni in Ohio, but i cant lower myself enough to live in Ohio. Haha


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

Michigan State University has a good horse program. Findlay in Ohio also is a great horse school. Ohio isn't a bad place at all. We travel to Ohio all of the time.


----------



## imaREINER (Jun 25, 2008)

Yeah, I do not like michigan, my bf is from there, and i really would rather not live there, same w/ ohio i just personally dont like it.

Im looking more in the texas/ colorado or maybe even back to arizona area


----------



## koomy56 (Jan 19, 2008)

In my opinion, if you are going to school for horses, go find someone to work under. If you are going to school to major in something else and have horses as a secondary, go to school. 
I was going to go to school, same situation as yourself. I got a job working for a trainer down here, and I can't tell you how much I have learned in 4 yrs. Every day, hands-on learning with someone who really knows what they're doing is worth so much more. 
The way I looked at it, is that I could go to school, pay a bunch of money that I couldn't afford, take pointless classes, meanwhile participating in a riding program that I may or may not like/agree with. Go find yourself someone you admire and get a job learning hands-on. I do not regret not going back to school one bit. Not only have I learned about riding/training, I have learned a ton about veterinary care, and I've learned how to trim hooves, manage a barn and how to deal with fussy clients. I am way farther along than I ever dreamed of if I were in school. 
Some professions, I believe, you need school to succeed. Some professions, you don't. 
Anyway, that's my story. I dont regret not being in school. I can honestly say I'm living my dream, every day.  Good luck though!!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I think that West Texas A&M University in Canyon has a pretty good horse program. I see their commercials on TV all the time and they always have both an english clip and a western clip. If you have the time and determination, you could do both. School and find someone to train under. 

West Texas A&M University

I have a friend that lives in Canyon named Orin Barnes. He used to train a lot of junior reining horses and show in the AQHA. I haven't talked to him in a long time and I don't know if he is still training but since he is listed on the web, I would assume that he still is.


----------



## RockinTheBit07 (Jan 3, 2008)

Well I was on hte equestrian team at my college California State University Fresno, and we have a western program for reining and horsemanship. And we are an NCAA team sooo you dont pay anything to be on the team, chances of scholarship (i think). Its a really really good program and there arent many NCAA on the west coast!! I think they are ranked like 8th. And if you are looking into equine studies/vet/ ag. Fresno State has amazing programs! Good Luck!


----------

